# Comapare Sizes



## boris2k (Apr 2, 2008)

which of these is your Prefered size? (yes i know its from the sims 2 but the sizes look pretty realistic and also like this you can see the same person but at differnt weights.)
im just wondering whether people here tend to like chubby girls or super size
girls? 

i personally like the third one.


----------



## Crystal (Apr 2, 2008)

...In my opinion, the 4th girl is barely even approaching chubby.


----------



## braindeadhead (Apr 2, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> ...In my opinion, the 4th girl is barely even approaching chubby.



I second the motion... I wouldn't consider 4 chubby, let alone fat.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## mossystate (Apr 2, 2008)

supersize breasts, people...supersize breasts

step away from the video games..take a look around this world..thanks..bye


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 2, 2008)

Blackjack said:


>



LOL!!!! Rep coming right up!


----------



## Butterbelly (Apr 2, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> LOL!!!! Rep coming right up!



I second that!


----------



## Kennys770 (Apr 2, 2008)

I like the third picture.


----------



## Mokojumbie (Apr 2, 2008)

Is there like, any way to combine all 4 pictures into one person? If so, then yeah, that.


----------



## corbinFA (Apr 2, 2008)

couldn't you make like a part two with the girl having even more chub? That would fit peoples genre here a bit more I think.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 2, 2008)

corbinFA said:


> couldn't you make like a part two with the girl having even more chub? That would fit peoples genre here a bit more I think.



please refer to post #4


----------



## Tragdor (Apr 2, 2008)

Your using the Sims as fap material?


----------



## Mini (Apr 2, 2008)

They are not nearly fat enough. I just can't get off unless the physical act of love-making is enough to give her a heart attack.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 2, 2008)

everyone knows that i am the most outspoken queen of body shape and size differential...


but, ahem, could someone tell me what the difference is? they all look alike to me!!!


----------



## Pookie (Apr 3, 2008)

Um I have to think that if the 3rd image is your idea of a 'big' girl, you are going to hard pressed finding anybody that SMALL on a board dedicated to large sizes and celebrating big figures, that image is of a girl who has a pound or so above a sterotypical good figure.


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 3, 2008)

lipmixgirl said:


> everyone knows that i am the most outspoken queen of body shape and size differential...
> 
> 
> but, ahem, could someone tell me what the difference is? they all look alike to me!!!



I kind of agree. At a guess the sizes are 0, 4, 8, and 12 on the Romans clothing scale.


----------



## SurfDUI (Apr 3, 2008)

Well the 4th one is kind of tall, but still...WAIT a minute!!:doh:


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 3, 2008)

mossystate said:


> supersize breasts, people...supersize breasts
> 
> step away from the video games..take a look around this world..thanks..bye


you really want this guy comparing sizes (of real women, mind you!) in the real world? 

also, yes, rep for blackjack.


----------



## LalaCity (Apr 3, 2008)

To a hardcore FA the #4 body type represents "potential."


----------



## Kenster102.5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Wait is this one of the Warlockk Meshes? I should install Sims 2 again, though I lost all my meshes I downloaded.


----------



## IszyStone (Jun 12, 2008)

her arms don't seem to change at all...It just caught my eye.


----------



## DaveTheBrave (Jun 13, 2008)

Dude, seriously. This is a board for guys who admire fat bodies. Did you seriously ask which skinny girl's body would be our type?


----------



## Kenster102.5 (Jun 13, 2008)

Dude, the person is probably asking in order to make improvements on his mesh, hey it is harder to make someone look really fat in Sims 2.


----------



## Dravenhawk (Jun 14, 2008)

All girls in the above comparison are just way too skinny


----------



## 400lbs (Sep 6, 2008)

none of them are even close to chubby. add 200lbs at least


----------



## Victim (Sep 6, 2008)

I think they are all good.





For luring the non-FAs away...


----------



## imfree (Sep 6, 2008)

I hate those damned sims. They have a most unnatural shape
and when they're made "fatter", they don't put on weight in
right places. They're just too damned angular! #4 with 100lbs
added, and real, rounded curves, would be OK.


----------



## olwen (Sep 6, 2008)

Blackjack said:


>



It bears repeating.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 6, 2008)

They all need to eat at least three good meals a day and put on some pudge, as far as I'm concerned not a damn one is even remotely fat.


----------

